# Vernon pics 2017



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

It wasn't easy .


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha, well done and great looking buck! Was wondering how your hunt went! How's the herd looking out there?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

stillhunterman said:


> Haha, well done and great looking buck! Was wondering how your hunt went! How's the herd looking out there?


 Thanks , There's a deer behind every bush.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice buck! They're always worth the work. How many points did you have before you drew out there?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

moabxjeeper said:


> Nice buck! They're always worth the work. How many points did you have before you drew out there?


 13 long years


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

7MM RELOADED said:


> 13 long years


Geez. So called "limited-entry" units might as well be once-in-a-lifetime hunts here. It took my dad 14 years to draw on LE elk. I'll be lucky if I draw twice, and I'll be an old man if I make it out a second time.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

7MM RELOADED said:


> 13 long years


That's a long time to wait for a 150s buck you could shoot on any GS unit in the state, just about every year...


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Tall Tines said:


> That's a long time to wait for a 150s buck you could shoot on any GS unit in the state, just about every year...


That's one thing you could say, and probably the worst. Here's an idea. Try being happy for the guy?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Great buck. Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Tall Tines said:


> That's a long time to wait for a 150s buck you could shoot on any GS unit in the state, just about every year...


Did I miss your post of your 150" buck this year?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

toasty said:


> Did I miss your post of your 150" buck this year?


He was holding out for a 151.

7mm, nice buck with some mass. I have one almost like him that I wouldn't trade for all the 200 inchers that are out there.


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

Still hurtin from the hike to get to him out


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Tall Tines said:


> That's a long time to wait for a 150s buck you could shoot on any GS unit in the state, just about every year...


 karma


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

toasty said:


> Did I miss your post of your 150" buck this year?


If you aren't friends with me on Facebook then yes, you probably missed the post of the 170 buck that was killed on a GS tag.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

7MM RELOADED said:


> karma


For you or me?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Tall Tines said:


> That's a long time to wait for a 150s buck you could shoot on any GS unit in the state, just about every year...


For most of us, I think it's more about the hunt than the buck itself. You can kill bucks like that almost every year, but you can't get a hunt on a GS tag like you can on the Vernon.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

+1 for Clarq. Hunting an LE unit like the Vernon is a different experience and the end result is a different memory. Looks like the buck scores a 10 to me. 

It is too bad some guys are so wound up in the ego of it all that they have to belittle others. Like their 167 buck is better than someone else's 165 buck.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Tall Tines said:


> That's a long time to wait for a 150s buck you could shoot on any GS unit in the state, just about every year...


You must be like a really good hunter. Maybe next time it might be best not to belittle someone else's hunting experience. &#128580;


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Clarq said:


> For most of us, I think it's more about the hunt than the buck itself. You can kill bucks like that almost every year, but you can't get a hunt on a GS tag like you can on the Vernon.


Sure you can.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Tall Tines said:


> Sure you can.


Care to elaborate? There are a lot of differences between LE and general units. I don't see how the experience on one vs. another is going to be the same.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Nice job, thats a good buck! Care moving the argument elsewhere guys


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Clarq said:


> Care to elaborate? There are a lot of differences between LE and general units. I don't see how the experience on one vs. another is going to be the same.


Drive around in the SxS, looking at dinks, then you finally decide to shoot one? You can do that on any GS unit


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like someone should go re-read the site rules.



> Please do not post rants, insults, abusive language, personal attacks or ongoing obnoxious behavior.


-DallanC


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Sounds like someone should go re-read the site rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he read the rules he wouldn't of been able to post anything he's posted... hmm.. maybe your onto something! To the op suck his b.s popped up but nice work on the buck. Trophys Are in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Tall Tines said:


> If you aren't friends with me on Facebook then yes, you probably missed the post of the 170 buck that was killed on a GS tag.


Will you post it up on the forum?


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

toasty said:


> Will you post it up on the forum?


Negative ghost rider. It's not my story to tell. I'm on year 3 of dedicated and shot a 185 and 177 my first 2 years, so this was my year out. I got to guide a family member this year, in the area I know well and we harvested a decent buck together. I never said anything negative to the OP. I simply said that's a long time to wait to shoot a small scoring buck on a Le unit, when the same quality can be killed on our gs units. It was more of a slam on our fish and game unit management practices that someone waits that long to kill a deer of that size. I apologize if you took it as a direct attack at you, but a few people jumped to conclusions and assumed. Happens all too often on this site. Which is why no one should ever take it seriously. We are all who and what we wish to be on line. And everything posted is left up to interpretation


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

moabxjeeper said:


> That's one thing you could say, and probably the worst. Here's an idea. Try being happy for the guy?


Oh let me assure you, that is far from the worst I could say. If that is the "worst" in your opinion, you live a very sheltered life in a very secluded safe space.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Sounds like someone should go re-read the site rules.
> 
> -DallanC


Again, All left up for interpretation.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on your success


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a sucker for a big 3 point side, gorgeous buck!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words , Just got my meat back 120 lbs. No wonder my shoulders still hurt .:crutch:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*he'll be back*



Tall Tines said:


> Again, All left up for interpretation.


Yeah, good point and in the end the interpretation was left up to the Moderators.

Good bye.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you mods for your selfless hardwork. We dont say it enough.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I'm too busy*



DallanC said:


> Thank you mods for your selfless hardwork. We dont say it enough.
> 
> -DallanC


Bax* n Dunkem took care of it. I'm putting them in for a raise.

.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

My buddy also got this buck at Vernon this year. We had a good time .


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

You guys got some great looking bucks and it sounds like you had a very enjoyable time chasing big muley bucks in a special place. Mega-Congrats and thanks so much for sharing.------SS


----------



## Rockroller17 (Oct 19, 2016)

Nice buck,spent time out with my son there on the archery this year,a fun unit to hunt,and you can get into some areas with a lot of bucks


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

*Vernon deer*

Here is my deer from Vernon this year 7mm reloaded and I had a great time and great memories. He is just under 26 inches wide, my largest deer I have ever shot.


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow! great looking deer.


----------

